

Add ruby code to comments on my new blog - ejs
http://codeachrome.com/blog/post/2-add-ruby-code-to-blog-comments

======
ejs
Thought someone here might find this interesting (if not, sorry!)

Disclosure: it is my blog, not trying to be spammy.

